# Ordered my first SB-12 Plus subwoofer



## oavs (Jul 22, 2009)

Ordered my first SB-12 Plus subwoofer

Soon I'll be taking off with you guys :0)

:yay:


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Good buy man. Svs makes some good subwoofers. Give us your impressions when you get it hooked up. 

What sub did you have before you purchased this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome cranksy. I LOVE my SVSound stuff, you will be very pleased. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## oavs (Jul 22, 2009)

brandonnash said:


> Good buy man. Svs makes some good subwoofers. Give us your impressions when you get it hooked up.
> 
> What sub did you have before you purchased this?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Never had a sub before. I am very excited. Only thing worrying me is its calibration. Most people seem to be calibrating for a optimum listening position. I have a modular u shaped lounge. I don't want to stuck in the same seat to listen (just for my self). :reading:


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats on the new sub. I wouldn't obsess over it. You do want to calibrate it though. What you can do is average it over the 2 or 3 most used seats and you should be good to go. A lot of people, including myself obsess way too much, but if you pinned us down, you would find that with a good sub, we will admit it will sound good over multiple seats.


----------



## Prize78 (Aug 15, 2009)

How are you getting on with the new SB12+? Mine continues to amaze me....love its performance with music, and for movies it can certainly shake the room i'm in....particularly with the 'bass classics'.....WaR of the World's, Cloverfield, Flight of the Phoenix etc etc......


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

For the size the SB12 gives outstanding performance and pair it with the EQ1 and you have an excellent sub bass system, when I first heard it, it was next to a PB12+ and I actually thought I was listening to the bigger sub, it's performance was nearly as good but was only left behind when reaching very high SPL...which speaks volumes for it's performance and value :T


----------



## Prize78 (Aug 15, 2009)

Exactly, i keep thinking to myself that i want to upgrade to maybe something like a Monolith...for the added film noise, but to be honest, the SB12+ sits nicely in my room, out of the way of everything, and i listen at -25db or quieter on my denon amp., so to go for something capable of very high SPL's, seems to be a bit of a pointless venture (when i've got my sensible head on!), although the added headroom would be nice. I think upgrading amp and fronts is on my list before the sub, as frankly, the SVS does everything i want it to. :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Prize78 said:


> Exactly, i keep thinking to myself that i want to upgrade to maybe something like a Monolith...for the added film noise, but to be honest, the SB12+ sits nicely in my room, out of the way of everything, and i listen at -25db or quieter on my denon amp., so to go for something capable of very high SPL's, seems to be a bit of a pointless venture (when i've got my sensible head on!), although the added headroom would be nice. I think upgrading amp and fronts is on my list before the sub, as frankly, the SVS does everything i want it to. :T


Upgrading the amp and front speakers makes good sense, the SB12 is an excellent sub and partnering with good speakers will boost the overall quality of your setup.


----------



## Prize78 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, recruit, just going off topic a moment, this is my plan...do you think it'd work?...
At present, i have two systems. One for stereo only, and one for cinema. My stereo consists of b&w 601s3's connected to a Marantz stereo amp and SB12+ sub (via hi level). My cinema is Tannoy M1's (bookshelves), denon 1907 amp and sb12+ via low level.
My plan is to purchase Tannoy f4 floorstands to replace both B&W's AND Tannoy M1's and use the f4's for stereo AND cinema. I can use the preouts from the denon to connect to the Marantz stereo amp, and therefore use both systems with the one pair of speakers. Do you think this would work?? The only issue that's just occured to me is that i wouldn't be able to use both the hi and low level inputs on the sub, would i??


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes you may well get improvements by changing speakers, although the best advice is to try and get a home demo of what you want to change to, you cannot run the Hi and Lo level together NO.

I owned nearly all of the B&W600 series speakers and they can bettered certainly, I found the Monitor Audio Silver range to be a step up from the B&W's, Im not so familiar with Tannoy speakers, so would not like to comment on there performance although they do have a good reputation.


----------



## Prize78 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah, i keep reading about their reputation. I just feel that i need something with a bit more scale for that bigger sound, which is why i'm thinking about floorstands. I'm just now thinking that i may not need a sub for stereo duties as the two bass drivers should be able to sort that for me....unless i get rid of the stereo amp altogether??! It's a minefield eh?!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

There is so much choice but in the end you need your ears to decide for you and what sound you are happy with, this hobby is great as there is always something bigger or better around the corner


----------



## Prize78 (Aug 15, 2009)

True enough mate....I am trying to do things with value for money in mind....mostly due to the fact that i don't have much of it!! ha ha.....which is why i am looking into the tannoys....i know of the Monitor Audio rs6's sale prices.....but true to form, i think i've missed that, so now i'm looking at the next potential avenue....which to my way of thinking is the f4's. They're reputedly big and bold with good power handling which is what i'm after. Unfortunately, i think a demo is not an option as i seem to be working all hours at the moment, so i've got to try and 'buy blind'. The other reason for thinking about the tannoy's is that my centre speaker is a tannoy, so would hopefully save me some expense there too. I know that i've most probably got upgraditis, but seeing as i think the sound from the little bookshelves is good, i'm just wondering what it would be like from floorstanders and double bass drivers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Tannoy's are very good speakers, I know someone who has them and I really like there sound. We used a pair of Tannoy Panthers at our church for our road system for years and they are still in great condition.


----------



## Prize78 (Aug 15, 2009)

That's good to hear....like i say, for little bookshelves, the M1's do a good job IMO, i now just want a more powerful sound when watching movies.


----------



## Prize78 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey Recruit, took yours and many other's advice, and have just got myself a pair of Monitor Audio RS5's....they sound awesome. Much more detail coming through, and they sound more refined than my B&W's (which i adore btw), but lets face it, they should do for the price difference eh? Well chuffed. :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Prize78 said:


> Hey Recruit, took yours and many other's advice, and have just got myself a pair of Monitor Audio RS5's....they sound awesome. Much more detail coming through, and they sound more refined than my B&W's (which i adore btw), but lets face it, they should do for the price difference eh? Well chuffed. :T


brilliant news prize, enjoy them :T


----------

